# On Our Way!!



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

In five minutes we will be headed out to Greer for our PCD - tomorrow. 
E90 335i 
Sparkling Graphite
Steptronic
And from Adrian, a vendor on here. The information gained from this board was fantastic, and helped a lot!

Thank You All!! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Have a great time!!! Say hi to everybody for me!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you in the morning! :thumbup:

Have a safe trip!


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

First, a big THANKS!! to Jonathan, Willy(sp?), Ray, and the mad man, Donnie!! Absolutely incredible experience!! If you live on the east coast, and don't do it, you are blowing it, BIG TIME!

Ray got to put up with me on the skid pad (It is hard to keep from counter-steering, and running off the outside of the pad!), Willy (I am guessing that who is delivered Andrew*Debbie's as well) delivered our car, even had the shift knob installed why explaining everything, and Donnie did his damnedest to make me sick after lunch! (Thankfully, he failed!)

I would also like to thank Claresecl for this delivery post, showing the wood grained "selector lever". It makes a _huge_ difference in the car - after seeing it there, I ordered one that just made it to the PC today!

Thanks for all the info on this site - it makes a world of difference.

I will post pictures and videos later.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

DBville said:


> First, a big THANKS!! to Jonathan, Willy(sp?), Ray, and the mad man, Donnie!!


They all rock!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

DBville,

Thanks for your compliments. I'm glad you had a great time! It is alway nice meet a fellow Bimmerfester in person.

Enjoy your new BMW! :thumbup:


----------

